# Dogs and Rain



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

I will let you up if you take me out............so what if its raining :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Now my yorkies do NOT share his opinion...!!  
They think "oh, no, it's wet ... NO chance taking us out there!!" and ya know what..?? I share their opinion!! :evil: :evil: :evil: Ana xxxx
ps cute photo though!!


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

My 3 hate the rain but when you gotta pee you gotta pee  

Chris


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Elsa (labrador) loves going out in the rain, as long as you don't expect her to go out alone :evil: 
Lesley


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

My 18 month Golden Retriever, named Okley, loves water as much as he loves his food.

He was named by my 2 sons who wear Okley race goggles and own numerous pairs of Okley sun glasses.


----------

